# The Guitar Thread



## Gordon Nore (Feb 28, 2010)

OK, this should be easy. 


Guitars you own.
Music you play.
Players you like.

I currently own three guitars, two of which I keep at school.

I have Seagull six and twelve string guitars. Both are the more basic models pictured below. Seagulls are manufactured in Quebec, and I've heard are quite a bit more expensive in the US. They're very strong -- good for strumming hard -- and have a nice rich tone. These two babies haven't given me any trouble. The 12-string was not the hassle to tune that I was expecting.









My only electric instrument is a 1965 Gibson ES 120T. This model was manufactured throughout the sixties and part of the seventies. It was intended to be a good quality instrument on a budget. To cut costs, it was built without a cutaway and the electricals were mounted on the outside, protected by a hollow plastic pick guard. Mine's all original, except that I swapped out the old pegs for nickel ones -- the originals were slipping. It sounds pretty decent played without the amp.






Here's a review of a 120T






I grew up in the seventies playing a lot of James Taylor and Harry Chapin.

The players I really admire and enjoy listening to include Chris Smither, Bruce Cockburn and Eric Clapton. I've seen both Smither and Cockburn several times.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 28, 2010)

If you search around there are a couple other guitar/music instrument related threads, but anyways.
Guitars:
Carvin DC 127 Blue
Carvin DC 200 Black
Carvin DC 200 "Pointy headstock" Black
Jackson PS4 Black
Jackson SLH2 Black
*All guitars equipped with Dimarzio pickups
Amps:
Behringer V-amp 2
Line 6 Spider 3 100 Watt
Line 6 Pod

I'm not a gear nerd who goes crazy over new guitars or the new lineup comming out of NAMM.  I've got 4 guitars custom built for me and they are great for my purposes.

I play metal, thrash metal, death metal, neo classical metal.

Players I like are too numerous to mention, I'm a shred nerd and if it's challenging playing most likley I'm into it.  A couple favorites are Yngwie Malmsteen, Tony Macalpine, Steve Vai, Greg Howe, Ron Jarzombeck, Jason Becker.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 1, 2010)

I own a Gibson dreadnaught acoustic (not sure the model...had it for like 10 years).  I also purchased an Ibanez electric about 6 months ago (again, the model number escapes...mid range model).

I like to play antyhign that strikes my fance...currently working on some AC/DC stuff as well as some of my own compositions.  

Big fan of Clapton, Gilmore, Vaughn, ...actually anybody with skill.  I just love listening to good musicians.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2010)

I own a Gibson acoustic and I still for my kids play Johnny be good and jumping out of a closet.


----------



## zDom (Mar 1, 2010)

Gibson Les Paul Custom. Built sometime in the 70, I think.
I bought it used ~ 1982.

I also have a Takamine steel 6-string accoustic built around 1977. It was my mom's but I ..um ... acquired it because she ended up not playing and I was playing a lot. It was guitars like this one that began convincing people there were alternatives to buying a Martin: great sounding and great playing guitar. Or at least it was; might need a bit of work. It's got a lot of hard miles on it &#8212; literally and figuratively.

Do bass guitars count, too? Been a long time since I've looked at it (cough) but I think it is a Washburn Force ABT force series with active electronics, 4 stringer. Pretty nice bass &#8212; put a lotta hard miles on it, too. Bought it used oh, about 14 or 15 years ago. I think if I ever got pulled out of retirement, I'd trade it in for a 5-string though. The last time I played music I was using a 5-string and fell in love with those extra low notes.

Yea, retired. Been, oh, 5 or 6 years since I've played anything, really. I mean, I still thump along on a box bass during hapkido gatherings to accompany the guitar players &#8212; but that's only once or twice a year.

I kind of miss it, but just can't get myself motivated enough to deal with all the BS that goes along with trying to get a group together/join a group and keep it together.

Maybe someday when I'm no longer working I'll consider it more seriously.


----------



## teekin (Mar 1, 2010)

*


zDom said:



			Gibson Les Paul Custom. Built sometime in the 70, I think.
		
Click to expand...

*


zDom said:


> *I bought it used ~ 1982.*
> 
> I also have a Takamine steel 6-string accoustic built around 1977. It was my mom's but I ..um ... acquired it because she ended up not playing and I was playing a lot. It was guitars like this one that began convincing people there were alternatives to buying a Martin: great sounding and great playing guitar. Or at least it was; might need a bit of work. It's got a lot of hard miles on it  literally and figuratively.
> 
> ...


 
Grew up listening to one of these. Nothing sounds like a Les Paul.  Whaaaaaaww . I want my mommy and the band back :vu:

Lori


----------



## Ramirez (Mar 1, 2010)

Ramirez R2 Classical






MusicMan Silhouette






and a Fender Strat.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 1, 2010)

Ramirez, love the Music Man Sil.  The best bolt on neck out there aside from Peavey.  I've got a friend Vinnie who pretty much played the Sil exclusively for about 10 years.


----------



## Ramirez (Mar 2, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Ramirez, love the Music Man Sil. The best bolt on neck out there aside from Peavey. I've got a friend Vinnie who pretty much played the Sil exclusively for about 10 years.


 

LOL, I'll have to tell the lads on the Musicman forums that you said that, they will join up just to lynch you.

As far as the guitarists I like and try to play like (well used to try, I haven't played in a long time)

John Williams on classical

Steve Morse is my all time fave guitarist, he can play any style at an incredibly high level.

Joe Satriani, Eric Johnson, Wes Montgomery...and a slew of others.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 2, 2010)

I love Steve Morse too, and since you are a member of the MM forum I should make you aware that my friend Vinnie is Vinnie Moore, and he left you dudes for Dean.  HAHA!

I'll say the same thing to you I say to Vinnie, no matter how well it's bolted, doesn't beat a neck thru.


----------



## Ramirez (Mar 3, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I'll say the same thing to you I say to Vinnie, no matter how well it's bolted, doesn't beat a neck thru.


 

Neck thru? The 80s would like its guitar back.

 Seriously though,  never tried one, they look like they have great upper fret access though.


----------



## kuntawguro (Mar 3, 2010)

This is "Baby"  I made this guitar out of Rock Maple with the guidance of  master guitar maker Tim Jagmin.  It is a double neck thru semi hollow bass and 6 string combo with  EMG pick ups and schaller hardware, plays like a dream , not too heavey,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  not hard to play.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 3, 2010)

Ramirez said:


> Neck thru? The 80s would like its guitar back.
> 
> Seriously though,  never tried one, they look like they have great upper fret access though.



Yeah, I'm a shred nerd.  Belive me man, after I had those Carvins made for me I could never go back to anything less.  My guitars gotta be mahogany/maple/ebony/24 frets/neck thru/active electronics.  The Jacksons are holdovers because they were my first two and only one of them is bolt on.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 3, 2010)

I have an Ovation semi acoustic and an Ibanez Soundgear bass.

I play once in a blue moon now.

Stuff I play is very diverse.

Rock, blues, metal, prog...

You name it, good music.


----------



## Ramirez (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Omar, your bud Vinnie talks about his rig here.

http://guitarplayer.com/ArtistVideo.aspx?bctid=66809856001


----------



## Ramirez (Mar 8, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I love Steve Morse too, and since you are a member of the MM forum I should make you aware that my friend Vinnie is Vinnie Moore, and he left you dudes for Dean. HAHA!
> 
> I'll say the same thing to you I say to Vinnie, no matter how well it's bolted, doesn't beat a neck thru.


 
Omar, since you posted this I have been going back and reading some old interviews with Vinnie...I just found out that he is a lefty that plays right.

 So is Steve Morse and Rik Emmett ....makes me wonder if that isn't the way the guitar should be played,  using the dominant hand as the fretting hand.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I don't believe in lefty instruments.  They are designed to play a certain way, the pickups are balanced a certain wait so the thick strings sit over certain poles and this thin ones sit over certain poles.  Yngwie Malmsteen is also a lefty as was my old music teach Ary Eller.

A little aside.  Charlie Chaplin was one of the greatest violinists ever but he could not play in an orchestra because he played lefty and in orchestras you play righty his bow would probably stab someone in the eye on his right.


----------

